# Newly diagnosed!



## Leo Browning (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi all
Hoping to get some advice here! I was only diagnoses officially on Monday as being diabetic and they're assuming it's type 2. Was given metformin (1/day, increasing to 3/day over next couple of weeks) and gliclazide 40mg x2 per day). My BG level at the docs on Monday fasting was 14.9 (and the haemoglobin test was sky high the week before) which led to the diagnosis.

Briefly about me: I'm not overweight and am a bit active (lots of walking). Also I'm 39 and female. Also.potentially relevant, my brother is a type 1. I do have a sweet tooth though, which may well have led to this all! 

So since monday, I've cut out all bread, pasta, rice, potatoes, sweet things; drink tons of water, and even since yesterday started to do little runs (as I am quite unfit in relation to hard core exercise).

Since Monday, my BG levels have not dropped. Lowest I had was 11.2 before dinner one day but it ranges between 12 and 14.5 in the mornings. 

My question is this: surely the gliclazide should have had an effect by now as it's day 6? My sister in law , who's a GP and who's married to my brother, who's a type 1, has suggested the GAD test for LADA (due to age, brother and weight loss before diagnosis). I asked my GP and he had NO clue. I'm off on holiday on Monday now for a month and feel.completely at a loss and confused. I was given no instruction as to what to do. My eye sight has also completely gone since tueaday and can barely decipher writing on my phone (eye sight near on perfect before), which is becoming massively pronlematic for me. Any advice woupd be helpful!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2018)

Leo Browning said:


> Hi all
> Hoping to get some advice here! I was only diagnoses officially on Monday as being diabetic and they're assuming it's type 2. Was given metformin (1/day, increasing to 3/day over next couple of weeks) and gliclazide 40mg x2 per day). My BG level at the docs on Monday fasting was 14.9 (and the haemoglobin test was sky high the week before) which led to the diagnosis.
> 
> Briefly about me: I'm not overweight and am a bit active (lots of walking). Also I'm 39 and female. Also.potentially relevant, my brother is a type 1. I do have a sweet tooth though, which may well have led to this all!
> ...


Hi Leo, welcome to the forum  I think the fact that your GP had no clue about the GAD test says it all really  It sounds pretty certain that you are Type 1 or LADA - all the evidence points to that. From what you have said about your levels not coming down despite the reduction in carbs and gliclizide suggests your insulin production is quite low. Since gliclizide works by stimulating the pancreas to produce more insulin, if your pancreas is unable to comply then it won't work  The problems with your eyesight may persist for a week or two, unfortunately, until you have brought your levels under better control (cheap reading glasses may help for now) and I can't see any alternative to insulin as soon as possible. Without it (as you probably know) you run the risk of a dangerous rise in levels, and possibly a rise in ketones which can lead to DKA (Diabetic Ketoacidosis), which is a medical emergency 

I'd be  very nervous about going on holiday (depending on where you are going) as things currently stand  - if abroad, would you be able to get the medical attention you might require? Just a slight infection might be all it takes to tip you over the edge - this is what happened to me, I had symptoms for some time but put them down to other things, then I caught a virus which pushed me over the edge and in 3 days I lost 17 pounds and ended up in hospital. I was due to run a marathon that week in Stockholm, but the plane took off and I was still in hospital a week later, with DKA


----------



## pav (Jul 21, 2018)

As Alan says it sounds likely that you could be type 1 or LADA, gliclazide works very quickly with me in dropping my levels at the moment. As you have cut out a lot of carbs and and it's made no difference to your levels I would be checking them often as from others who have DKA it's not very nice.

Is it possible to get an urgent appointment with a diabetic nurse as for myself a month long holiday as things stand could get scary if you need to seek medical help. Just had a different scare when we were due to fly out, the boss was in a lot of pain for weeks, and was given antibiotics for weeks which did not work, I had to take her to hospital the day before we were due to fly. With what happened I am glad we did not fly as her stay in hospital was longer than we thought and would not like to think the care would be abroad.


----------



## Leo Browning (Jul 21, 2018)

Thank you so much for your replies.
I'm going to France, so not too far (and it's home for me) and have my EHIC card at the ready. I'd never heard of DKA but sounds pretty awful to say the least.
I just went to see the chemist who suggested that I increased my metformin initially but that I ought to increase the gliclazide as he said I was only on half dose (also given my HbA1c were at 117) but generally that I should phone my doc while away to advise. Generally didn't seem concerned I was walking around with high sugar levels.
I'm fairly familiar with the French medical system but obviously would rather avoid. We leave at lunchtime on Monday so it leaves little time for anything... I'm a bit freaked out really!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 21, 2018)

Leo - GPs in France are excellent - more thorough like they used to be here at one time - so if you are staying in one place for a while, and you aren't happy - stump up the €23 or however much it is now and go and see one!

Metformin does not reduce BG - it only makes the body more able to respond to it, if your body has built up a resistance to the insulin you are still producing, and to slow down your liver being 'helpful' and pouring more glucose into your bloodstream (it doesn't store excess glucose directly as glucose but the scientific terminology is immaterial here)  It also takes up to 3 weeks to 'ramp up' to it's full potential, every time you add a bigger dose.  Gliclazide and similar drugs cause the pancreas to pump out more insulin which is why you take it before meals as it's often the 'first phase' insulin (ie when you start eating) response that fails in Type 2 whereas the second phase and 'background' production is still enough.  This is all very well IF and only if - your pancreas is still producing plenty of it.

Currently nobody knows whether you are, though.  This will only become apparent in time with your meter - or more quickly by doing lab tests on your blood.  Lots of people are misdiagnosed as T2 at all adult ages up to their 70s - when they are really some form of T1, LADA or MODY all along, so it isn't 'just you'.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 21, 2018)

Leo Browning said:


> Hi all
> Hoping to get some advice here! I was only diagnoses officially on Monday as being diabetic and they're assuming it's type 2. Was given metformin (1/day, increasing to 3/day over next couple of weeks) and gliclazide 40mg x2 per day). My BG level at the docs on Monday fasting was 14.9 (and the haemoglobin test was sky high the week before) which led to the diagnosis.
> 
> Briefly about me: I'm not overweight and am a bit active (lots of walking). Also I'm 39 and female. Also.potentially relevant, my brother is a type 1. I do have a sweet tooth though, which may well have led to this all!
> ...


Welcome Leo . Good luck


----------



## Leo Browning (Jul 21, 2018)

Thank you Jenny, Alan and everyone for your responses. This is all so helpful!  I'm going to pop into a walk in centre  tomorrow as I feel.i need some reassurance before I leave, given I can't see My GP. My brother (a GP and a type 1) even went as far to say maybe shouldn't go on holiday! But hopefully tomorrow can help...somehow! In the meantime I've increased my phone font to very large...! (The vision thing is currently what's upsetting me the most as it's so disabling!).
Thank you again!I


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello Leo, and welcome 

It sounds to me as though you're a type 1 too, and if it weren't that you're familiar with the French medical system (and presumably a fluent French speaker?) I'd definitely think you shouldn't be going on holiday - as it is, you may be OK, but you may well need to see a doctor while you're there and get some insulin, unless they can sort that out for you at the walk-in centre tomorrow (and I should think they'll want to do the GAD and other tests first).  I know you don't want to miss your holiday, but you don't want to end up spending half of it in hospital with DKA either, so if your blood sugar goes up or your symptoms get any worse, please don't ignore it just because you don't want it to spoil the holiday.

So far as your eyes are concerned, don't worry, the blurry sight is a common early symptom.  It was the first one I had, and it was my optician who told me I should get tested for diabetes.  I was advised not to get new glasses for a few months to give my eyes time to settle, but they were fine once I'd been on insulin for a few weeks, and there was no damage.


----------



## Leo Browning (Jul 22, 2018)

Thank you Juliet!
I am now sitting in the waiting room of A&E. I went to the walk in centre this morning and the GP there said that my HbA1c from.monday last week was 118 (previously 117) and that I should go to A&E to be seen as this wasn't normal. So hopefully will get insulin sorted etc. And I will still be able to go away tomorrow but obviously an unknown at this point.
Thank you for the reassurance about the eyesight too. It's so horrible not to see and have been worried about it staying that way!
I'm quite annoyed with my GP for just sending me on my way with an old leaflet about diet and not being more concerned by my results. Will be changing surgeries fairly swiftly when I return!
Thank you all again for taking time to respond! Great forum and support for newbies like me!
Leo x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2018)

Leo Browning said:


> Thank you Juliet!
> I am now sitting in the waiting room of A&E. I went to the walk in centre this morning and the GP there said that my HbA1c from.monday last week was 118 (previously 117) and that I should go to A&E to be seen as this wasn't normal. So hopefully will get insulin sorted etc. And I will still be able to go away tomorrow but obviously an unknown at this point.
> Thank you for the reassurance about the eyesight too. It's so horrible not to see and have been worried about it staying that way!
> I'm quite annoyed with my GP for just sending me on my way with an old leaflet about diet and not being more concerned by my results. Will be changing surgeries fairly swiftly when I return!
> ...


Ah, I'm glad to made that move and have sought swifter attention  I hope that they sort you out with some insulin and a crash course in using it! Remember, we are always open should you have any concerns, and it doesn't matter where in the world you are


----------



## Leo Browning (Jul 22, 2018)

Thank you so much  will update you on the outcome! 
Great support network, I am very grateful!


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi Leo

Welcome and I am glad that you sought help sooner rather than later.  

I was another late starter with T1 (LADA) but it was a bit late being picked up and I was in DKA at diagnosis.  My vision had gone bonkers, but once I was on insulin and got BG settled I regained my normal vision.  

Keep us posted.


----------



## Leo Browning (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi guys,
Well I spent the night in hospital as they weren't happy with my ketones. It was 2.6 or something initially and went down to 1.1 yesterday late afternoon but for some reason went back up to 1.7 so they kept me in (I don't understand why it went up, I barely ate, have been drinking litres of water and ended up having 4 bags of fluid). My sugars have dropped to 9.5 this morning (which isn't great given they were 9.6 last night).
So yes I was massively dehydrated so was on fluids and then they gave me a shot of insulin. Vision is actually a bit better today!

I'm.seeing the diabetic team this morning who hopefully will have some results (they were doimg GAD antibodies and c-peptides) so they can sort out a treatment plan. 
So far, they have lost my notes (eventually found them) and couldn't do my ketones test this morning as they couldn't find test strips...  not hugely impressive!
And of course, I'm.not.flying anywhere today... :-(


----------



## Leo Browning (Jul 23, 2018)

Again thank you for reaponding and for sharing your experiences and knowledge. Makes me far less anxious about it all!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2018)

Leo Browning said:


> Hi guys,
> Well I spent the night in hospital as they weren't happy with my ketones. It was 2.6 or something initially and went down to 1.1 yesterday late afternoon but for some reason went back up to 1.7 so they kept me in (I don't understand why it went up, I barely ate, have been drinking litres of water and ended up having 4 bags of fluid). My sugars have dropped to 9.5 this morning (which isn't great given they were 9.6 last night).
> So yes I was massively dehydrated so was on fluids and then they gave me a shot of insulin. Vision is actually a bit better today!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that your holiday is having to be postponed, but I guess you can gather that this little diversion was pretty essential  Remember the DKA I mentioned earlier? When your body can't process glucose properly due to an insufficiency of insulin, then it turns to body fat and, to some extent, muscle fibre, as a source of energy - this is why you lose weight. Unfortunately, the processing of fat produces a by-product called ketones, and again these require insulin to help remove them from the body - too little insulin and they build up. You can get this build up of ketones regardless of whether you are eating or not, and they alter the ph value of the blood, turning it acidic - hence the term Diabetic Ketoacidosis. This can then make you very ill and threaten all aspects of your body.

You don't need to worry now you are in good hands and being closely monitored (when they can find the strips!)  However, unmonitored I am sure you can imagine what the consequences might have been. Hopefully, they will get you sorted out quickly and you will be able to leave hospital  I have to say that, after receiving insulin and getting my levels under control I felt better than I had for a long time - hope your experience is the same! 

Please keep us updated


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2018)

p.s. I would highly recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas, which you will find immensely useful if you still plan to go away soon. Don't worry about the title, it's relevant whatever your age (I was 49!). Unfortunately, not available as a download.


----------



## Leo Browning (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi Alan, thanks fornthe explanation and book recommendation. ;-)
I didn't realise ketones could build up regardless of food intake, so it makes more sense now.
If be slightly happier if they did monitor me a little more closely. They didn't test for ketones all night and still haven't (due to supply issues) which makes me wonder why I'm earth I had to stay overnight (I do understand that it's better to be in hospital in case of anything but feel a little frustrated about just being left there with a sudden 'no we won't bother doing anything now"). 
General frustration too due to missing the doctor last night (when I literally went to the loo for less than 2mn and them not coming back and the hospital clearly not catering for diabetics in terms of food, esp breakfast (been offered hot chocolate and biscuits a lot,  and the cereals are full of sugar!). They've also put me on high blood pressure meds without any explanation or having been notified that I had high NO, which as far as I know, I don't. I so also feel.completely out of place, as I feel totally fine (apart from vision) and I'm in a ward with loads of old ladies!

Apart from.those little annoyances, I'm pleased to have decided to get myself checked out yesterday, even at the expense of my holiday!  The consequences of not doing so would have been pretty awful, so that's all food and am in the right place now. I look forward to feeling.much better. :'l Hoping for lots of answers this morning. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Flower (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi Leo, I'm glad to hear you are being seen to even at a slow pace with no ketone strips! 

There isn't a good time to be diagnosed but better to sort things as much as possible and enjoy your delayed holiday rather than risk a medical emergency with DKA because when that happens things go very wrong very quickly.  I hope things get sorted for you at some point today .Best Wishes.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 23, 2018)

So glad you are getting some treatment, Leo - even if the hospital isn't the most organised, it's better than suddenly collapsing with DKA on your way to France.

I have multiple food allergies so when I was in hospital with DKA when I was first diagnosed my partner brought me food in every day - is there anyone who could do that for you?  It doesn't have to be completely diabetes-friendly - as a type 1 now on insulin you'll be able to eat pretty much what you want rather than having to avoid carbs altogether - but almost anything would be better for you than sugary cereals!

Do ask them about the blood pressure, and get it checked out again when you get out of hospital as you may not need the meds for that long-term - it might be worth getting your own arm monitor (don't get a wrist one, they're cheaper but they're not accurate).  It could easily be white coat syndrome - my blood pressure is normally just on the safe side of low, but in hospital it goes up a huge amount, much more than the 10% they allow for.

I hope you're still able to get at least some of your holiday, even if it's a bit later than planned.


----------



## Leo Browning (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi all
Well I had the diabetes nurse come to is and she decided that she strongly suspected LADA and I am now on insulin. She also :"made" me have a carby breakfast to look at sugars etc (which I thoroughly enjoyed  but all good and ketones now very low.  She's happy for us to fly off and see her in a month at which point she'll get confirmation on the GAD and C-peptides tests. I just need to adjust with this new life on insulin! And we can fly off as soon as we have all the relevant supplies so hopefully a day or 2. Still waiting to get discharged from hosp and off the drip, but hoping any time now.
I'm sure I'll have many more questions once this has all sunk in but thank you again for all your support! It has been invaluable!


----------



## Leo Browning (Jul 23, 2018)

Oh and the blood pressure meds habe a dual action of bringing down blood pressure but also protecting kidneys so it wasn't because I had blood pressure issues, more of a preventative measure so have been fully reassured about that!
Thank you Juliet!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 23, 2018)

That's all good news, Leo, hope you are able to enjoy your holiday soon!

It's worth asking the diabetes nurse for her phone number/email address - you will undoubtedly have questions before you see her again - we can answer some here, and no doubt your brother can answer some too, but there are likely to be some specific to your insulin dose which would be better answered by your DSN.  You probably know that whatever dose they put you on will be a "best guess" so they will probably need to change it about a bit before they get it right.

You might find it useful to get a Frio wallet to keep your insulin cool while you're travelling, in this weather.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2018)

Leo Browning said:


> Hi all
> Well I had the diabetes nurse come to is and she decided that she strongly suspected LADA and I am now on insulin. She also :"made" me have a carby breakfast to look at sugars etc (which I thoroughly enjoyed  but all good and ketones now very low.  She's happy for us to fly off and see her in a month at which point she'll get confirmation on the GAD and C-peptides tests. I just need to adjust with this new life on insulin! And we can fly off as soon as we have all the relevant supplies so hopefully a day or 2. Still waiting to get discharged from hosp and off the drip, but hoping any time now.
> I'm sure I'll have many more questions once this has all sunk in but thank you again for all your support! It has been invaluable!


That's good news, phew!  Did they say what insulin you would be using?


----------



## Alister (Jul 26, 2018)

Im only a Type 2 but I was put straight on  Insulin (basal), that side of things is nice & straight forward so should not be any problem.
I guess as a type 1 you will probably need a bolas as well, I think they need a bit more managing but I am sure it will settle down quickly I am sure northerner will correct me shortly if necessary ;-)
Glad to see you are now in recovery


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 27, 2018)

Leo Browning said:


> Hi guys,
> Well I spent the night in hospital as they weren't happy with my ketones. It was 2.6 or something initially and went down to 1.1 yesterday late afternoon but for some reason went back up to 1.7 so they kept me in (I don't understand why it went up, I barely ate, have been drinking litres of water and ended up having 4 bags of fluid). My sugars have dropped to 9.5 this morning (which isn't great given they were 9.6 last night).
> So yes I was massively dehydrated so was on fluids and then they gave me a shot of insulin. Vision is actually a bit better today!
> 
> ...


Hi Leo

I am glad to hear that you are now getting sorted.  If you had gone away it would not have ended up as a holiday, you would have just been trying out a different health care system.

The Gad antibody along with c-peptide test will confirm the type of Diabetes you have.  Once that is sorted you will feel a lot better with the correct treatment.  I came out of a very foggy world once I was given my insulin.  It took time to get my levels back in range but I certainly felt a lot better.


----------



## Leo Browning (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi all!
Thank you again for your support!
I am now enjoying being in France with my family and am slowly getting used to the injections etc. I'm on Abasaglar as well as Novorapid. I've had a few hypos so far, when I've totally misjudged the food I was eating (for things like lentils and bulgur wheat, quinoa, things with high carb but low sugar etc I don't seem to need any insulin input. Does that seem right to you?) And how exercise affects things but I'm learning pretty fast what I need it for. I hope! I get annoyed about constantly testing BG but realised the depth of the prick thing was too deep so was hurting (duh!). 
And yes, I got the email address of the DSN (whom I've been emailing) and got the Frio wallet too! 
I will feel better definitely when I get the final diagnosis. I keep wondering if there's any chance I could be type 2. Regardless I've been really quite good and eating very well and healthily (with the occasional glass of wine) although that's with the exception of today as it's my birthday and I'm very old (40) so am allowing myself some cake, champagne this afternoon and had dessert after lunch AND croissants/pains au chocolat for breakfast (for which I underestimated the amount of insulin I might need but corrected subsequently!).
My vision is still rubbish though although a tad better when looking far today, so have resorted to using my 80 yo father's glasses! It's 2 weeks now since my vision went bad. Should I be worrying?
All in all, I feel pretty good and starting to get a grip. The thirst has pretty much gone and feel I can do pretty much anything! I suppose I'm familiar with the diabetes thing due to my brother so not so much of a shock but maybe this will hit me later psychologically once the reality of it settles in once back at home...? All good in the meantime!  :-D


----------



## Diabetes UK (Jul 31, 2018)

Happy 40th Birthday Leo!! How great that despite the chaotic week you have had, you are able to sit and enjoy a glass of wine on your birthday, in France as you had hoped - great news!
Sounds like you are on the right track and although perhaps you do not have a finalized diagnosis as yet, its good that you were given medication that has allowed you to enjoy your holiday and your very special birthday. Hope you enjoy the rest of the day!


----------



## Flower (Jul 31, 2018)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday.  Good to hear you're getting on alright and enjoying your holiday. Enjoy your cake and champagne 

Blurred vision can take a good few weeks to settle down once blood sugar starts to return to more normal levels so I wouldn't be too worried about your sight after only a few days/weeks of insulin treatment.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 31, 2018)

Happy birthday, Leo! - hope you enjoyed your treats today and enjoy the rest of your holiday 

You will find that different foods effect different people in different ways, so I'm not at all surprised that you've found yourself over-estimating the insulin for some and under-estimating it for others.  There are no hard and fast rules, just what works for you, which is why you need to keep testing to see how everything effects you personally.

With the finger-prick testing, it helps if you use both sides of all your fingers and thumbs in turn, if you're not already doing that - it doesn't need to be just the middle fingers, but it does need to be just the sides and not the pads.

I was told not to get new glasses for a few months after I was diagnosed, so apparently it can take as long as that for your vision to settle completely, don't worry.  Mine took about 5-6 weeks, I think, and I've had no problems with it since (except it sometimes goes squiffy when my blood sugar is obviously plummeting or spiking - if I suddenly find I can't see the computer properly I know it's time to test my blood sugar (or clean my glasses!)!).  But there was no permanent damage or anything like that.

It never hit me psychologically - I just got on with it, but then I was ill with something more serious already, so diabetes didn't seem a big deal in comparison:  it is a secondary condition for me.  I know a lot of people do find themselves in a grieving process for their old lives.  But the more you learn about managing it, the easier it should be, and the more you can just get on with your life and not let it stop you doing anything you want to do


----------



## Alister (Aug 1, 2018)

my vision to about 6 weeks from start to finnish, going more and more long sighted to start with before returning back to my normal prescription.
(I resorted to a cheap (£1.50) pair of of the shelf reading glasses when necessary.


----------



## Leo Browning (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi all! Just in case anyone was curious, I thought I'd update!
Thank you for all your birthday wishes, it was a somewhat tame one, but nice overall!
So I got my results last week and I am definitely LADA so that's at least certain! I have to admit it felt a bit... not quite like a shock (obviously) but I felt something. I had had a few days when I had barely needed any insulin and I did wonder whether they had it all wrong etc. Anyway, it is what it is and I must embrace it! I have now stolen the diabetic thunder that my brother has been hogging for 35 years! ;-) I do feel lucky that I was exposed to diabetes from a very early age so it doesn't feel like such a shock as I imagine it may be for someone who hasn't been. Anyway results show that I'm still producing some insulin (c-peptides was 278mmol) but doesn't sound like it will be for long. 

My eyesight thankfully came back towards the end of my holiday, so was absolutely delighted about that, as that was the worst part of it! Thank you for reassuring me on that account! Other than that, apart from occasionally going "Sh*t, I forgot to take my insulin" in the middle of a meal, it's going ok! I've started to carb count which I find a bit of a pain but it is useful to start judging how much insulin I need. I seem to be a bit low generally (around the 5 mark) so need to make an adjustment or have a bit more carbs maybe in my diet. I'm trying to be good (and frankly I can't be bothered to be too bad, especially between meals, as I simply can't be bothered to inject so pure laziness is making me eat better!) and will be starting at the gym soon, so hopefully that should help stabilise my BGs somewhat (which is what I've been told). Currently I'm unsure about how to tackle the gym thing in terms of what I should eat before and after and how the BGs are affected during and after the sessions so that's a whole new variable to manage! The only time I did proper excercise was when I treaded water for 30mn in the pool and my BG went down to 1.7 after so I feel I need to be cautious!

So here comes a healthier version of me. And I've been told I could have the freestyle libre, which sounds amazing (I'm not a fan of this finger pricking business, especially as I feel I do it all day long) so will be interested in whether it comes through! 
Thank you again for all your support. This forum is great!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks for the update Leo  Great to hear that you now have a firm diagnosis so that you will receive the correct medication and the appropriate support - especially good to be given a Libre!  Please keep us informed, and remember, no questions is silly, so if something confuses or bother you, please ask


----------



## Diabetes UK (Sep 12, 2018)

Great to hear from you @Leo Browning and thanks for sharing your progress with us! Glad to hear that you now have a diagnosis - great news!  
Wonderful to here that your eyesight returned to normal and overall sounds like things are going well. Sure you'll have more questions when you start the Libre, so ask away!


----------

